# صلوات من القلب



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2008)

+ياربى فى وقت ضيقى وضعفى . علمنى ان اتى اليك واثقاااا فى مواعيدك

واملا قلبى بالغيرة على كل من حولى .

علمنى ان اصلى دائمااااااااا بلا ملل لاجل الجميع

++ياربى عدو الخير يجول ملتمسااااا ان يبتلعنى .فانظر الى ضعفى وانقذنى ..اريد ان

اشجع من حولى على تذوق محبتك فكم انا محتاج لنعمتك لبدء العمل معهم

++ علمنا يالله الا نخاف من عدو الخير ولكن كل ما نعملة هو الالتصاااااق بك

لان الابتعاد عنك معناة اننا اصبحنا فريسة سهلة لعدو الخير ولا نياس فى العودة اليك

مهما كانت حالتنااااااا

++علمنى ان اهتم بالفقرا الذين قلت عنهم انهم اخوتك . فما اعظم ان يهتم الانسان بالمحتاج ويشعر بية

++يارب ساعدنى الا اعطى للشيطان فرصة ليتفاوض معى ليعرض على الخطية

بل اجرى سريعااا نحوك واصرخ اليك فتمد ايدك وتهزمة سريعا

++يارب ليتك تملك على فتضع بابك حصينا على حواسى حتى لا يجد عدو الخير فرصة

ليحاربنى ويدخل قلبى فيبعدنى عنك​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

* الرب معك ومع جميع شعبه  يقوينا على ان لا يتدخل عدو الخير فى حياتنا   شكرا*


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> * الرب معك ومع جميع شعبه  يقوينا على ان لا يتدخل عدو الخير فى حياتنا   شكرا*



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## *malk (24 سبتمبر 2008)

> ++يارب ساعدنى الا اعطى للشيطان فرصة ليتفاوض معى ليعرض على الخطية
> بل اجرى سريعااا نحوك واصرخ اليك فتمد ايدك وتهزمة سريعا


يااارب
ميرسى يامامتى على الصلاة الجميلة دى
ربنا معاااكى


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2008)

keky قال:


> يااارب
> ميرسى يامامتى على الصلاة الجميلة دى
> ربنا معاااكى



ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 سبتمبر 2008)

امــــــيـــــــــــــــن

شكرا على روعة الصلاة 
الرب يبارك حياتكِ​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امــــــيـــــــــــــــن
> 
> شكرا على روعة الصلاة
> الرب يبارك حياتكِ​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

صلوة روعة جميلة قوي قوي 

ميرسي يا احلى كاندي






​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> صلوة روعة جميلة قوي قوي
> 
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك يا فراشه ياقمر​​


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------

